# JKD



## Dinkydoo (Feb 25, 2015)

So there is a real possibility that I'll be moving to Glasgow/Edinburgh towards the end of the summer and by the looks of things, I'm really going to be spoiled for choice when it comes to which clubs I decide to check out. Without having actually trained in JKD I have to admit I've been a fan since I first became interested in martial arts and what d'ya know, there seems to be three reputable clubs that i could choose from in the Scottish central belt. 

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the training from any of these clubs (not looking to club or style bash so perhaps anything overly negative should be kept to PM if it's a point someone would like to make). 

I realise there seems to be twp schools of thought on JKD these days:

Original JKD
Club: Tommy Carruthers - Glasgow - certified by Ted Wong

Self defense - TOMMY CARRUTHERS - Jeet Kune Do: 




I'm going to call this: Progressive JKD (excuse my ignorance)

Club: Krauseworld - Glasgow - Krause Brothers, lineage Dan Inosanto
Video demo gets quite good at 2mins

Training at Krauseworld: 




Offers Kickboxing, MMA classes, Kali, JKD and Muay Thai

Club: Rick Young's Black Belt Academy
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Edinburgh
Lineage - Dan Inosanto

Offers BJJ, Kickboxing, Jun Fan and Kali

Any advice, comments...etc would be appreciated. 

Cheers,


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 25, 2015)

I trained in the Inosanto lineage, which was fairly heavy on the Filipino MA, but I didn't mind that at all.
It depends what your after I suppose, either will probably have their own merits. 
Are their any great differences in prices?
L


----------



## Dinkydoo (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks.

Not particularly, there is a difference but the higher price isnt outrageous - I'd pay it. As for the FMA, was that mainly stick? I wouldn't mind doing a little bit of that but I'd prefer for that not to be a major part of the training. I think the FMA classes are taught seperately and from the looks of the training structure on the websites, are optional anyway.

Is there anything else you could tell me about training in the Inosanto lineage that might not be obvious from myself having a look around online?

I guess I'm just looking for any info that might help sway my potential decision either way - since on the face of it I can see merits in both schools of thought, and nothing at any of the three clubs has turned me off yet (after watching some videos and checking out their websites).


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 25, 2015)

You could always try a little of both and see what suits you best.

Concerning the Inosanto lineage I found there to be some stick work - though that really transcribes into a lot of different things, also dagger work and pangamut which was incorporated into the JKD footwork.

I think really from either your going to gain the really important aspects of JKD, i.e. footwork, chambering, trapping, range to strike association and so on. So really it could be down to pot luck.
Maybe you will go to one, find out some jerk that you can't stand also attends so at least there is the other right?

Do either offer trial classes or anything like that?
L


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2015)

If I remember correctly Ted Wong is of the stay close to what BL physically taught school and Dan Inosanto is of the follow the JKD Philosophy school. Meaning he has added stuff along the way to his JKD and Ted Wong did not add much. But I could be wrong about Ted Wong's view of it.

I have never trained at either but both would be worth checking out based on where they come from


----------



## Danny T (Feb 25, 2015)

The thing about Guro Inosanto's teaching is he teaches Jun Fan and he teaches JKD and he teaches Muay Thai and he teaches Silat and he teaches Kali, and he teaches...a lot of other things. When he teaches Jun Fan he teaches Jun Fan and when he teaches JKD he teaches JKD though often he teaches them together for he feels you cannot know or truly understand JKD without knowing Jun Fan. 
During his seminars he teaches many different things but he doesn't teach Kali as JKD though he may teach both or he may blend when explaining how his JKD has developed. But it is up to the individual to decide what is best for themselves by training and practicing until you know for yourself what works for you. In order to become certified by him you will have to training in everything he teaches but you will develop your own JKD based upon your skill and abilities.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

Looks like when the time comes I'm going to have to give them both a try!


----------



## crazydiamond (Mar 4, 2015)

I do think your going to have to try both, schools vary. I would ask to see a copy of their curriculum . I am studying JKD concepts under the inosanto way.  Its about 50 percent stick and knife work - the rest being  JKD,  boxing, Muay Thai, and BJJ. I wish it was closer to 20 percent stick work but they are great instructors and I like the variety and mix.  Another great thing is the school also offers individual classes in Muay Thai, and krav maga and I look forward to taking advantage of these more in the future after I get my basics done in JKDC.


----------

